

Construction Crew Severs Secret ‘Black Line’ (2009/2000) - jacquesm
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2009/06/blackline/

======
blahedo
Now that the location of this black line is revealed to the world, do they
need to bury a new one? Or, since fibre is so hard to tap into (and presumably
communications are super-duper-securely encrypted), is that not a problem?

------
chrisbolt
Really? No redundancy?

~~~
jacquesm
I don't think it was redundancy that they were worried about as much as
someone trying to install a passive fiber tap (yes, it's been done).

Installing such a tap is pretty dicey, if the fiber breaks your goose is
cooked. The response time was likely such that they would have had a chance of
bagging the guy that did it, in this case it was just an accident.

Personally I'm quite impressed with the response speed, if all authorities
were that quick when there is trouble there wouldn't be many unsolved crimes
left.

